# Testwunsch: Asus Z8NA-D6



## Standeck (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo PCGH Red,

ich weiß nicht ob es etwas bringt aber versuchen kann mans ja mal.
Ich interessiere mich für das Asus Z8NA-D6 Motherboard und ich fänds super wenn ihr davon einen kleinen Test bringen könntet. Da das ein besonderes MB ist bin bestimmt nicht der einzige den ein Test dieses Teils interessieren könnte. Im ganzen Netz hab ich bisher noch keinen Test finden können, deshalb richte ich mich hier direkt an euch. 

Was mich interessieren würde ist ob es irgendwelche Übertaktungsfunktionen gibt. Vielleicht wisst ihr da mehr, falls ein Test nicht in Frage kommt.

Wer auch einen PCGH Test des Z8NA-D6 haben möchte kann sich unten anschließen.

LG Standeck


----------



## Jami (24. Juni 2009)

Dann fänd ich es schön wenn endlich mal das Thermaltake Spedo getestet würde.


----------



## Daniel_M (26. Juni 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH Red,
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob es etwas bringt aber versuchen kann mans ja mal.
> Ich interessiere mich für das Asus Z8NA-D6 Motherboard und ich fänds super wenn ihr davon einen kleinen Test bringen könntet. Da das ein besonderes MB ist bin bestimmt nicht der einzige den ein Test dieses Teils interessieren könnte. Im ganzen Netz hab ich bisher noch keinen Test finden können, deshalb richte ich mich hier direkt an euch.
> ...




Hi Standeck,

danke für deine Anfrage. Wir wollten das Board ebenfalls bereits testen, allerdings arbeitet es leider nur mit aktuellen Xeon-CPUs, die pro Stück mindestens 770 Euro kosten.

Ich versuche vom Board und von den CPUs jeweils Muster zu bekommen, kann aber nichts versprechen.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2009)

Wieso 770€? Die Dual-CPU fähigen Xeon 55xx gibts doch schon ab ~200€ (1,86GHz) .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2009)

Die machen keinen Sinn, weil man die gleiche Kernzahl bei 50% mehr Takt für weniger Geld in einem Core i7 bekommt 
Richtig interessant wirds ja erst, wenn man 2666MHz für einen direkten Vergleich fahren kann - und da ist man dann im 900er Bereich. Pro CPU.

Bezüglich Mainboard:
Wieso gerade das Z8NA? Das ist mit seinem einen x16 doch vollkommen uninteressant fürs PCGH-Publikum.
Wenn dann eins aus der Z8PE-Reihe, das könnte ich mir als Xtreme-Thema vorstellen. (Graka-Wakü ist eh Pflicht)


----------



## Muschkote (24. Januar 2010)

Auch wenn es schon ne Weile her ist, seit dem die Anfrage von "Standeck" kam aber ich fände einen Test auch äußerst aufschlussreich. Gerade bei dem Thema Folding@home könnten sich enorme Möglichkeiten in Sachen Effizienz ergeben. 

@ruyven_macaran
Wieso die keinen Sinn machen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen! 
Man bekommt im Moment den E5504 für knapp 200€. Dieser hat zwar nur 2GHz aber dafür hab ich ja dann 2 davon auf dem Board und weil dieser ja 4 Kerne + HT besitzt sind das nach meiner Rechnung 16Kerne. 

MfG
Muschkote


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2010)

Nicht zu vergessen wäre, dass es ja in absehbarer Zeit wohl auch Xeons mit 6 Physischen Kernen geben wird .
Also mich würde das Theama auch brennend interessieren .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2010)

@muschkote: Zu der Zeit, als ich das geschrieben habe (immerhin ziemlich genau 7 Monate her), gab es für 200€ nur einen E5502 - und der hat 2(+2virtuelle) Kerne und 1,86 GHz. Im 400€ Bereich war aber damals schon ein i7 920 mit 4(+4) Kernen (also genauso vielen) und 2,66GHz (also deutlich mehr) zu bekommen.

Mitlerweile sieht das anders aus, aber aus Gamer-Sicht (pcGh) dürfte ein i7 950 (der mit Kühlern ~soviel kostet, wie zwei E5504) weiterhin klar die bessere Wahl sein. Die Xeons haben zwar 100% mehr Kerne, aber der i7 hat 50% mehr Takt und mit 8 Kernen skaliert kaum eine Heimanwendersoftware.
(wer sich natürlich gerne extra ein 1000€ System nur fürs falten anschafft... - ich denke, da kann man das Geld aber auch einfach spenden, wenn man der Welt was gutes tun möchte)


----------



## Muschkote (28. Januar 2010)

Nun ja, dass der Test schon ne Weile her war, hatte ich ja auch erwähnt und da möchte ich ja auch niemenden Vorwürfe machen.

Und genau weil es mittlerweile anders aussieht und man für etwa gleiche Kosten die doppelte Anzahl an Kernen haben könnte, auch wenn die einen niedrigeren Takt haben (Das Board soll Übertacktungsfunktionen bieten, die aber nicht bestätigt werden können *ohne Tests*) kann ich die Bründung nicht nachvollziehen, dass "kaum eine Heimanwendersoftware mit 8 Kernen skaliert".

Ausserdem war auch nicht die Rede davon ein Faltgerät anzuschaffen sondern einen guten Allround-Rechner mit dem man Zocken, Arbeiten und nebenbei noch Reserven zum Falten über hat.

Auch wenn ich jetzt 1000€ spenden würde, hät ich dennoch keinen neuen Rechner, der meinen lahmen 3Kerner ersetzt.

MfG
Muschkote

Edit: Ich dachte ausserdem, dass ich mich hier auf der pcgh*extreme*-Seite befinde, auf der vieleicht auch mal *Extreme* Hardware Beachtung findet!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> *ohne Tests*) kann ich die Bründung nicht nachvollziehen, dass "kaum eine Heimanwendersoftware mit 8 Kernen skaliert".



Im Heft gabs bereits Tests mit 6 Kernern und iirc auch Dual-CPU-Systemen zum Thema Kernskalierung - mit besagtem Ergebniss. (allerdings ohne einen Test der verwendeten Boards)


----------

